# Post dated cheques



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi All,

Only joined yesterday found it very interesting i live and work in Sharjah. Just thought i would mention as i havent read this anywhere. With regards to cheques. Its standard practice to issue post dated cheques for rent ect. But be aware there are serious penalties if the cheque is returned so make sure the funds are in the bank on time. If a cheque is returned you will be listed as wanted and arrested it can even result in prison


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I read this somewhere and fully appreciate this is the law and this law has obviously been put in place for good reason. But, aren't the authorities being a little bit overzealous??? I mean, come one, the cheque has bounced, you haven't exactly done a runner!!! Good thing my account comes with overdraft!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Its the law, Maz and one thats taken very seriously! An ex colleague of mine almost landed my old boss in prison as he issued a cheque for 125,000 AED!! Shan't go into company details but cash hadn't been transferred over from the USD account to the UAE one.....ever seen a German flap??? LMAO


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

Yea seems a bit OTT but it is very serious if people are not aware of if your salry is late which can happen so if you are on a budget then people could get caught out

Beware


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

This is correct. Bouncing a cheque is a criminal offence in the UAE and can result in a jail sentence and even deportation.


-


----------

